# For Glock fans. pretty cool.



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Don't know if this has been posted here or not. But I found this just now and thought some one might find this interesting.

Mouse over the parts description below the pistol and those parts become transparent while the animation is running so you can see how things work.

http://www.sniperworld.com/content.aspx?ckey=sniper_world_glock_index


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice link Freedom - That could be a great troubleshooting tool.


----------

